# live egg sack???



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

i have a chilean rose hair tarantula..........................

i know this is an egg sack and i only got this thing a few months ago (she was huge when i first got her) we made a sweet little foam cave for her and a week ago it closed the cave completely with a web! then few days later opened it came out and ate a few crckets...then i noticed an egg sack i did pull it out to mtake pics of it and noticed its very hard in the middle is this normal? could they be dead or unfertile eggs?i put it back and she flew in there as if she was seeing if i harmed them. it has showed no aggresion yet though. she is a lot smaller than she was when i first got her.i heard they do take a few months from the time they mate till they lay a egg sack....true?


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

What is the 'she'/'it' that you are referring to? Ostensibly, a tarantula of some sort?


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

sorry that was stupid i edited the first post as well....

i have a chilean rose hair tarantula


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

They awhile to lay..i forget how long but I want to say its in the 3-5 month range.
Brian


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

is it normal for them to be hard?


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

they shouldn't be rock hard more what I would call stiff.
brian


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

i didnt want to "mess them up" but they didnt seem to be soft at all.i tightened up the case on the outside to see if i could make out a clump of little eggs but they seemed to be way too hard


i can not find anything on the breeding process with this in it,anywhere


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

If it is that hard it is most likeley dried up due to the eggs being infertile. If you can acess it gently pick it up and use a strong flashlight to peer trough it (like candeling an egg). If you get a nice yellow glow in the sillohette of the eggs in the sack it is fertile. That said
I generally leave the eggsack in with mom for about three weeks, then I pull it. During those first three weeks the eggs must be rotated and shuffled to avoid sticking and rotting. Only mom can do this properly in the majority of cases. Also, you want to make sure it is fertile as they can ley (and often do) infertile clutches. 
Has she abonded it or is she tending to it (clutching it with her pedipalps, the foremost limbs)? If she is tending to it leave it be for afew weeks then take it from her, as even if it is fertile the chances of her eating it a hight past a month. 
Assuming it is fertile you would cut the sack open and place the eggs in a small cup suspended above moist paper towels on a coffe filter or thick paper towel. Use a rubberbacnd to secure the coffe filter like a little hammock on the top portion of the cup. Then gently 'pour' the eggs onto the coffe filter after slicing it open with a razor. The incubation period varies greaty, but should be in the order of 2-3 months for G. rosea (never had a rose hair so I could be off). The 'hammock style' incubator should be placed in an area of stable temps between 75-78 degrees and not distubed too much. I think there are some youtube videos sowing such incubation, check hamock style incubation or incubator hammock style. Good luck, and I hope it is fertile. Also check out arachnoboards.com, and be prepared for an onsluaght of crtiticism and know it all children...lol. Hope this helps.


Nick


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks nick i was going to pm you but you allready responded.........do you know of aNY good FORUMS\ARTICLES on the breeding process w\pics?


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, there are many indepth articles\threads on breeding basics on arachnoboards.com. I've been a member thee since 04', and there are alot of other experienced breeders on the site. Just search rose hair breeding or rose hair eggsack as well as egg incubation. That will provide all the information you need to get on with breeding or rearing eggsacks. Breeding can be tricky as far as timing goes. You have to wait until your female is freshly molded and breed her with a male who has events had his ultimate molt and has also charged his palpa with sperm. The gestation period is very long, between 4 and 8 months depending on the species and temperatures. The reson for waiting until the female is freshly molted is that she will shed her uterus and any developing eggs in the process of molting, thus ending the cycle. Hope this helps, let me know Uf you have trouble getting strait answers from the board, as you'll get alot of noobs parroting info and giving false advise as with any huge website. good,nick, it's exciting to get your first sack......and also the inocculation of a terminal disease.


----------



## Walker (Dec 12, 2008)

I was going to chime in b/c I keep approx. 100 tarantulas, but Nicholas O Conner seemed to cover all the bases. I have also had hard sacs as a result of the female stopping the rotation of the eggs on her own. Arachoboards as Nicholas said is a great resource. I have found the members quite helpful over the years.
-WALKER


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

from what i read.... i think its a"dud"  but....from what i read i think i will look into Theraphosa blondi ! wow those are huge!
if i did ,i would probobly get my lil brother to give the rose hair to a freind of his.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I kept G. rosea probably 15 years ago; tarantulas make interesting specimens for observation and a good many species are now being CB. Perhaps I'll investigate finding a few specimens again.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

flyangler18 said:


> I kept G. rosea probably 15 years ago; tarantulas make interesting specimens for observation and a good many species are now being CB. Perhaps I'll investigate finding a few specimens again.


I'd forgotten how beautiful _Brachypelma smithi_ and _Grammostola aureostriata_ are! I believe those would be the first ones I'll seek out!


----------



## masonridesbmx (Jan 27, 2009)

btw : the eggsack was not good it was too dry and started to stink


----------

